# Question - Lefty Shooting Pump Action Shotgun



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Got a question for you lefties out there (handed, not libbys ).

My son takes after his mother in this regard and is going to move from a single shot to a full size pump action gun.

I can see where in an autoloader a left handed built gun would make a difference, but it seems to me like shooting a pump action it would not matter that much.

Also, I don't see hardly any left handed pump actions on the market, though there are some.

If you have any experience with shooting pump actions left handed, please share!

Thanks,
CoonDawg


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I've been a lefty all my life shooting long guns. NEVER had an issue hunting with pumps or autos. Although I prefer guns with the saftey on top of the receiver because the saftey on the trigger gaurds are backwards for the lefty. The only left handed rifle I have is a T/C muzzle loader. I also have right handed muzzle loaderers and have no issues shooting those. Percussion cap only.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't see any problem what so ever. I know quite a few lefties who shoot the right handed guns. The only thing that you may run across in the higher end guns may be the Cast of the stock set for a right handed shooter. I believe that most stocks now from the factory are cut straight, so it shouldn't be a problem. If it were a rifle I'd probably be looking for a left handed model.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

You also have the option of a browning bps, they eject out the bottom.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Smitty82 said:


> You also have the option of a browning bps, they eject out the bottom.


Or an Ithaca model 37. My father in law is a lefty and loves his.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I agree with the others. I'm right handed but shoot anything with a stock left handed and a pistol and co pound right handed (how screwed up is that). But anyways I've shot right handed guns all my life and if you start out using them you dont know any difference and it's all you know and I've never had an issue. From pumps semi auto and bolt guns all I've shot is right handed 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Just took a look online at the BPS. The top safety and bottom ejection make a lot of sense. Good to know from the comments that there are no major problems shooting a right handed model either if we go that direction. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

Why not get him a nice 20-gauge double, SxS or O/U?


----------



## CalebBone (Aug 29, 2015)

i'm a lefty and shoot a few pumps, lever actions, and semi-autos. no issues at all. safety can be a pain if it's not on top, but it's not a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm a lefty and have shot semi and pump shotguns. As mentioned, having the saftey on top is preferred. But I did have the saftey on a Winchester 1400 modified to be a lefty from a local machine shop back in the day. 

Now, I shoot an O/U and will probably do the same for my son when he graduates from his single shot.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Lefty issues are usually when shooting the right hand guns is the shells eject across your sight line. Also with a bolt action you reach up and over the gun to do the bolt if dominant hand.

I do have a 17 HMR that’s a lefty if your interested in a left handed gun. Picked it up years ago and it just sits in the safe.

Remington made an 1100 in left hand. I had one once

ithica with the bottom ejection is perfect for both R & L hand shooters.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

My concern with an O/U is the weight vs a pump. But the only one I’ve ever owned was a Stoeger Condor and it was a beast.

The Browning BPS in 20 ga. 28” barrel looks to be just over 7 lbs. Not sure how much I would have to spend on an O/U to get in that range, just not that familiar with the higher end guns.

Edit: a quick Google shows the 20 ga Condor now at 6.8 lbs. So maybe I should give the O/U a little more consideration.

Man that thing felt heavier back when I had it.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Safety’s matter a little bit if not on the top, however many that are on trigger guard are reversible. Some guns have no cast, some are cast for left or right handlers and some come with shim kits to change cast. As a left handed wing shooter for 45 years…..the wrong cast makes a difference in getting on a moving target naturally and quickly, especially if you are use to a neutral cast or the correct cast.


----------



## Buckeye33 (May 18, 2021)

Ithaca M37. It’s easy to switch to a left hand safety and they don’t weigh a ton. 
My Dad was left handed and this is why he used Ithaca’s for small game.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

CoonDawg92 said:


> Got a question for you lefties out there (handed, not libbys ).
> 
> My son takes after his mother in this regard and is going to move from a single shot to a full size pump action gun.
> 
> ...


Is your son left handed or left eye dominate or both? If left handed but right eye dominate he should be fine with a normal shotgun.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

I would have to Google how to figure out the eye dominance thing, not sure.

We had him handle some guns yesterday evening and ended up getting him an 870 in 20 ga/26” barrel. It felt the most comfortable to him.

we will see how he shoots in a few weeks when squirrel season opens.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

CoonDawg92 said:


> I would have to Google how to figure out the eye dominance thing, not sure.
> 
> We had him handle some guns yesterday evening and ended up getting him an 870 in 20 ga/26” barrel. It felt the most comfortable to him.
> 
> we will see how he shoots in a few weeks when squirrel season opens.


Stick your hand out and point at something. Close your right eye, is it still on target? Repeat for other eye. 
The eye that when closed makes your target move is the dominate eye.


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

CoonDawg92 said:


> My concern with an O/U is the weight vs a pump. But the only one I’ve ever owned was a Stoeger Condor and it was a beast.
> 
> The Browning BPS in 20 ga. 28” barrel looks to be just over 7 lbs. Not sure how much I would have to spend on an O/U to get in that range, just not that familiar with the higher end guns.
> 
> ...


Condor is a beast!

Try an SKB or Ithaca 20 gauge (Ithaca was an SKB re-label).

I sold one here with a second stock for youths. Would have been a good one.


----------

